# [Solved] Did ZhuZhu China send me an empty tin?



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

Update:


Yes, it seems that someone had stolen it somewhere along its journey from China to Australia.

It is being sorted out, and thanks to ZhuZhuChina for their customer service.


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2011)

I have seen this happen with other shops.
It happened to ShopTemp.com themselves back when they were up.
I know ZhuZhuChina and they are NOT trying to screw you. 
Even if the package appears untampered it might have been opened at some point, they're very sneaky!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

Customs in Australia always put a sticker on the package if they open it. That is required by law.

It was NOT opened by customs.

I appreciate that it is easier to blame someone else, but customs can not be blamed.


----------



## Snailface (May 18, 2011)

I'm guessing it was someone from China Post who knew what they were looking at. (an expensive flashcard)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2011)

Maybe it was opened in China or whatever? Or maybe ZhuZhu just got lazy and didn't check THAT particular tin?

If it was paid with by paypal, open up a dispute.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Maybe it was opened in China or whatever? Or maybe ZhuZhu just got lazy and didn't check THAT particular tin?
> 
> If it was paid with by paypal, open up a dispute.




Paypal can't help as they sent the package with a tracking number.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2011)

They sent a package, but you didn't get what you paid for, that's the thing. You can open up a dispute 45 days I think after payment.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> They sent a package, but you didn't get what you paid for, that's the thing. You can open up a dispute 45 days I think after payment.



True. But given that they have a tracking number, they will win any dispute.
That is how it works with non-Ebay Paypal transactions.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 18, 2011)

You have a tracking number too. File a dispute.

You might also want to tell the CycloDS team, they would be interested.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> You have a tracking number too. File a dispute.
> 
> You might also want to tell the CycloDS team, they would be interested.




I can give it a try.
But I've read on many forums that if you buy from a seller outside of ebay, there is no Paypal protection, and it is impossible to get your money back if there is a tracking number.

It is basically my word against theirs.


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Customs in Australia always put a sticker on the package if they open it. That is required by law.
> 
> *It was NOT opened by customs.*
> 
> I appreciate that it is easier to blame someone else, but customs can not be blamed.



I've had the chance to visit the offices of Shoptemp.com so I understand the way those guys work.
They set up a processes for handling orders, packaging, and shipping out.
There is absolutely NO way that a box can go empty. Parcels are measured, weighed etc.
Yet some customers did complain about receiving empty boxes from shoptemp.

*it must have been opened by someone, whether it is customs (it happens) or somewhere on the way (it happens too)*

for the seller it's impossible to prevent that.
that is why it is ALWAYS the customer's duty to verify the content of a parcel before accepting it.
if it doesn't match what you are expecting you are entitled to refusing it and it will be returned free of charge.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 18, 2011)

So the lesson is that while the delivery person is still there always open up the package and take it completely apart in front of him or her so you can refuse it? That's impractical. 

I have no idea how shipping insurance works between China and Australia. I know well about when someone in fedex or UPS swipes a package but this is another can of worms. Maybe buying expensive flashcarts from China is too risky to be a viable option, but that would be fucked up and I hope it isn't the case.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> that is why it is ALWAYS the customer's duty to verify the content of a parcel before accepting it.
> if it doesn't match what you are expecting you are entitled to refusing it and it will be returned free of charge.




I was not even home when the parcel arrived. I fail to see how it is my fault.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (May 18, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And in this case, even if someone else signed for your parcel, it still means that he or she agreed that he or she checked it before accepting it. Only if the person that was accepting the parcel did not sign, because goods were missing, you would have a strong case. I know it sucks, but that's how the law is. If they didn't do it this way, people could just open the package, remove its contents and return it to the sender, claiming content was missing.


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> *So the lesson is that while the delivery person is still there always open up the package and take it completely apart in front of him or her so you can refuse it? That's impractical. *
> 
> I have no idea how shipping insurance works between China and Australia. I know well about when someone in fedex or UPS swipes a package but this is another can of worms. Maybe buying expensive flashcarts from China is too risky to be a viable option, but that would be fucked up and I hope it isn't the case.



that is impractical indeed, but if you want to ensure that you'll receive your goods properly, then you'll take an extra 20 seconds to open your parcel in front of the guy and tell him "it's your job" if he moans.
the delivery guy is perfectly aware of that and if he refuses to wait an extra 20 seconds then you should complain to his employer.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 18, 2011)

It seems highly unlikely that ZhuZhuChina would screw you over like that.

Though I'm also Australian and know that customs have certain rules pertaining to the opening of packages, it's obvious SOMEONE opened it along the way.

Maybe some sneaky Chinese officer who knew exactly what he was looking at, i.e. a very, very expensive flashcart (as someone already said).


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

I can understand that you would support a shoptemp supplier, as it raises a lot of money for the site.

But as it stands, I was not home when ther parcel was delivered, I did not sign for the parcel, I received an empty tin, and I appear to be out of pocket $42.


I am not a whining newb trying to get something for free, but a 2-year member of this site with 1,600 posts, and despite purchasing literally countless flashcards, I have never complained of an empty parcel before.

It just stings a little that I bought something from a shoptemp site and am now out of pocket $42.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 18, 2011)

Try here and maybe here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've had the chance to visit the offices of Shoptemp.com so I understand the way those guys work.
> They set up a processes for handling orders, packaging, and shipping out.
> There is absolutely NO way that a box can go empty. Parcels are measured, weighed etc.
> Yet some customers did complain about receiving empty boxes from shoptem



So it's also impossible that someone who works at ZhuZhu just decided to take the money and just send an empty can?

Say he did that. And opened it up, and refused it, would he get his money back from ZhuZhu?


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I can understand that you would support a shoptemp supplier, as it raises a lot of money for the site.
> 
> But as it stands, I was not home when ther parcel was delivered, I did not sign for the parcel, I received an empty tin, and I appear to be out of pocket $42.
> 
> ...


ZhuZhuChina is only just 1 guy as far as I know (small business)
if the parcel was returned "as is" by the delivery company itself, the seller would of course have been forced to acknowledge the issue and send another parcel (because the tracking states it when a parcel is refused/returned, so Paypal can force refunds in that case)
they would have been forced to reship the order but not necessarily refund


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> besides you don't need to blame me, zhuzhuchina, shoptemp or the whole world for what's happened.




At which point did I blame anyone?

I have merely stated what happened.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2011)

I say you just write up a bad review if they're not going to fix the problem.

It might not have been them, but if there's no proof that the package has been opened or anything, nobody else to blame except the seller.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

ZhuZhu China and Costello seem to be very quick to blame customs, but the package had absolutely no signs of tampering, and I find it odd that a customs person would steal the microSD reader as well (worth 50 cents).


----------



## Heran Bago (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to repeat myself but tell Team Cyclops your story. They are getting some of your money and they are normally very picky about their distributors. I used to think very highly of the team but many would say their customer service has declined. If the store doesn't care and the shipping company doesn't care you have few options.

What's small claims court like in Australia? 

e:
20 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users) 	
11 Members: Heran Bago, zhuzhuchina, ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> ZhuZhu China and Costello seem to be very quick to blame customs, but the package had absolutely no signs of tampering, and I find it odd that a customs person would steal the microSD reader as well (worth 50 cents).



You can try calling the Customs. I don't know if flashcards are illegal in your country or not. If it isn't illegal, then just say that what you bought was not received. If they don't do anything, and neither does ZhuZhu, contact the team. If they don't do anything, well then you're out of money and should write up a bad review for ZhuZhu.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would expect that they are not illegal in Australia, as _Ozmodchips _sell DSi flashcards 20 minutes away from my house, and they are a proper legal business with a storefront.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (May 18, 2011)

thanks costello to redirect me here, i replied to our customer with this too in helpsupport ticket but is still unreplied

for custom 

"what i mean that some time custom or postal office can check the package and open it without need to putting special tap or similar, it can be the postal office worker too because cyclo i is made by metal so probably is easier to subject check by postal service and custom, for all cyclo card we put the warranty label and the cyclop team never sold us an empty tin to us. For this you can ask to cyclop team too.
Try to think about what the reason for us to send you an empty tin, we don't have nothing to gain, we processed your order the day after as all orders. We don't pick up and try to rob you with a empty Cyclo I TIN box, we sell all cyclo i with the box and if lack a box another customer will claim it, maybe you don't trust us but we really shipped out the Cyclo I. "


for warranty and differs our items we attach on each flashcard one warranty sticker, if was empty how can we will ship the item out.  you can ask all other customers all flashcard have a warranty ticket red or blue with chinese words zhuzhu.

another fact because each package more than 100g we pay more, cyclodsi with metal box and items is about 130 g and are paid separately from others package than lower than 100g . Our most orders are below 100g  so we are sure we shipped with items inside. Every time the agent come to us to pick the item need to write for each type of shipping the quantity and weight on the day receipt of pickup.
(Hong kong post take all package togheter and weight togheter and price and a fixed rate per kg)
China post instead under 100g it's a fixed rate, over 100g there is additional charge. It's complex to tell but we know we shipped the cycloi with items and not an empty box)

At end there is good chance that china post or australian post opened the package

Online sale is unsafe, we lost many package but we always reshipped to customer but for missing items is hard to tell who is liable. 
to avoid shipping problems we stopped to ship china normal airmail to france uk and other countries where is not trackable.
At end is not our or Schizoanalysis faulty but due to shipping. Even with express courier can happens.

I don't think is correct to post here and post on our help ticket in same time, we can find a solution but this is not the good way really. People should first resolve with the seller and then if cannot with others or share own exp.
Our support ticket is more a chat for us, we won't write a good elegant email but just few senteces and wait customers reply, people emailed us know that we reply very short but answers questions.

Schizoanalysis is a old customer too, 6 order made until now, why we should ship an empty box and lose a customer ?


----------



## Costello (May 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you not read what has been said in that thread?
there are plenty of people that are in contact with a parcel, not just "customs".

the item may have been stolen at many levels of the transport, but I'm more suspicious about China Post. (that would be my top guess) 
It is quite well known that China Post parcels often get hijacked/opened/stolen, much more than with Hong-Kong Post according to statistics.
it has also happened to me personally. You guys are always so quick to blame the seller, but bear in mind that the seller has a lot to lose if they don't do their job properly.

edit: apparently it was shipped with HK post, but like I said it can happen with any transport company.
i've even seen it happen with DHL before (considering the cost of a DHL transcontinental delivery, believe me it hurts)


----------



## zhuzhuchina (May 18, 2011)

mistake:  Schizoanalysis  made 11 orders until now 
Dispatched  	11  	 $577.51


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 18, 2011)

This is true, I have bought many, many cards over the years, from many different places...

DealExtreme (when they still had them), Price Angels, LighTake, ShopTemp, Taobaodao, Ishopvideogame, dscartshop, ZhuZhu China, and probably some more I forget at the moment.

And this is the first time this has happened.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2011)

open a paypal account so the members here at gbatemp can donate a few cents/dolars
that way you will get your money back in a couple of weeks


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all I did read. But if we're able to blame everybody else, why are we not allowed to blame the seller? We could blame customs. Or the people at the post offices, or hell even the guy who dropped it off. But that doesn't mean we can't blame the seller either. Again, as we have no proof of anything, the seller could be just as guilty as the next person.


----------



## Sterling (May 18, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> This is true, I have bought many, many cards over the years, from many different places...
> 
> DealExtreme (when they still had them), Price Angels, LighTake, ShopTemp, Taobaodao, Ishopvideogame, dscartshop, ZhuZhu China, and probably some more I forget at the moment.
> 
> And this is the first time this has happened.


Honestly, if this is the first time this has happened, and this isn't your first, second, or third order with them, then I would say it has to be on the post's end. I also highly doubt that ZhuZhuChina would take this chance and lose a customer as previously stated. Especially since there seems to be only one employee there.


----------



## eggsample (May 18, 2011)

Sad.
When I recive the pacake from china or other countries, I'm always making video.
Do You think that video and YouYube post is good proof if something is wrong with pacake?


----------



## Sterling (May 18, 2011)

eggsample said:
			
		

> Sad.
> When I recive the pacake from china or other countries, I'm always making video.
> Do You think that video and YouYube post is good proof if something is wrong with pacake?


Nope, unless the package is factory sealed and untampered with. If I recall correctly, tins are easily tampered with.


----------



## RoMee (May 18, 2011)

when TC sent me my review sample it did not have the cart, flasher, or usb, it was just the tin and the foam cut outs.
stuff like this happens, but TC sent me a replacement immediately.
and in the US if customs opens your package they put a sticker on there saying they opened your package.

My advice to zhuzhuchina, send him a replacement as a sign of good faith , he's been a pretty good customer, and you'll likely make more money off him from future purchases



Spoiler


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 18, 2011)

Its a shot in the dark but file a claim with whomever the delivery company was. Maybe with the support of zhuzhu the delivery service will refund your money. up till recently i worked for a shipping company and when a customer complained something was not in the package we generally sent them the item again. It was a pain in the ass and most of the times I think the customers were lying but it was not always the case. (now im not saying op is lying just sharing my insight.)


----------



## Supreme Dirt (May 18, 2011)

This causes me concern.

I just ordered another Supercard DSTWO (for a friend of mine who wants to test stuff I'm working on) and now I'm worried.

They can't legally confiscate a flashcart in Canada, they're completely legal here, but now I'm a little bit worried.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (May 19, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> when TC sent me my review sample it did not have the cart, flasher, or usb, it was just the tin and the foam cut outs.
> stuff like this happens, but TC sent me a replacement immediately.
> and in the US if customs opens your package they put a sticker on there saying they opened your package.
> 
> ...




first let me say that the point is not the replacement yes or not, it's more the way it evolved that i am more perplexed. i try to explain our side
1- Schizoanalysis opened a help support ticket   18 May 2011, 5:14 AM 
2- we replied to him on support ticket  18 May 2011, 8:42 AM 
3a- he opened this topic    
3b- he replied to support ticket   18 May 2011, 8:52 AM 
- i am not sure who first of 3rd point
4- we replied again  18 May 2011, 9:16 AM  and then nothing more
5- later i receive an email from costello that there is this topic
6- as yesterday i asked to send a photo of back front of the evenlope to us too ( or for the damaged item, this passage is usually necessary )

the point is if you got a damaged, missing item, warranty item, any item or problem, there is the first part of communicating to collect more info possible and then at end to try to find a solution. But posting soo soon on gbatemp is not correct for us.  As i read this topic i can see that customer believe we sent an empty box ( topic title: ZhuZhu China sent me an empty tin ) and we are trying to fraud him ( on last sentece inizial post : they are trying to screw me over. )  . 
I mean so why there is the support ticket ? is made to resolve these problems. Otherwise for each problem we open a topic on gbatemp and on our website we can stop to offer after sale support. 


ps: that yours cyclo i photo i think is unique , lol .


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 19, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> This causes me concern.
> 
> I just ordered another Supercard DSTWO (for a friend of mine who wants to test stuff I'm working on) and now I'm worried.
> 
> They can't legally confiscate a flashcart in Canada, they're completely legal here, but now I'm a little bit worried.



Canadian Customs have taken flash carts before.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 19, 2011)

I opened this topic here beacuse I wanted to find out from other tempers if this was a one off, or if it happens more often.

I received the reply stating that you believed that customs had taken it, and would not send another card, so I took this to mean that this was your last word on the issue.

Having just lost $42, I was keen to find out from others on GBAtemp what I could do.

It is an unfortunate state of events, but blaming the customer (who just lost $42) seems to be a little harsh. I am sorry if I posted here too soon, but I was a little taken aback and confused. I have imported countless flashcards, and have never encounted this before.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 19, 2011)

So basically you were too impatient to go through the proper support ticket procedure. So you accuse zhuzhuchina of trying to screw you and then decided to drag GBAtemp and Costello into this, even though zhuzhuchina are still dealing with your ticket and are still waiting for you to reply to their last communication so they can get clarification on the matter and what the problem is?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> So basically you were too impatient to go through the proper support ticket procedure. So you accuse zhuzhuchina of trying to screw you and then decided to drag GBAtemp and Costello into this, even though zhuzhuchina are still dealing with your ticket and are still waiting for you to reply to their last communication so they can get clarification on the matter and what the problem is?




No, I went through the ticketing procedure, and waited for a reply. Is this wrong?

I read the reply and then posted here to get tempers opinions. Whats a forum for unless getting the opinions of others. As it stands there is no solid proof as to what actually happened. 

I am out $42 and you are throwing more hate at me? Wow.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> So basically you were too impatient to go through the proper support ticket procedure. So you accuse zhuzhuchina of trying to screw you and then decided to drag *GBAtemp and Costello into this*, even though zhuzhuchina are still dealing with your ticket and are still waiting for you to reply to their last communication so they can get clarification on the matter and what the problem is?



Uh... what? How did he drag Costello into this? Costello got himself into it :/

As for the GBAtemp thing, I would have done the same thing. Posted, see if someone ran into a similar problem or anything. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## damedus (May 19, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not true. I Order via pay pal many many times and ebay. I have goten fake games, bootleg movies or items in worse condition as posted, twice I got PSP cases with no game inside. I Open the case at paypal and they refund my money. Its a Guarantee paypal offers. The customer "must be satisfied" with the product. I even had 1 issue with a seller where he sold me a copy of ff12 with no booklet and he stated the game was complete, i open the case and he replied with he mailed it insured and that all was checked for at the post office, I replied with the game incomplete  willing to mail it back to him for a refund which he refused to take. So I escalated the case and paypal refunded my money and I got to keep the game as well, paypal protection is a sweet deal, even better when you use credit cards via paypal cause if paypal dosent cover you the CC will no questions asked.

On another note the seller took the time to read the emails, the suport ticket and the note costello gave him, and also posted here. That means hes taking the steps to resolve the issue wich is the point of the resolution in the first place. When I ordered one of my flash carts from a *Bad* site they didnt even bother to reply for 2 weeks to my claim so I open the claim at the intermediator(paypal usualy) and it took them a week to reply from that one but alas they werent friendly like ZhuZhu China here who simply posted the things as he got them from his side(the tickets and such) all i got from my vendor were insults for scaling the issue to pay pal. But thanks to that paypal refunded me and I reordered from a better site.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for your support.

I didn't expect to be blamed by Costello when I posted this (it was seemingly my fault as I didn't look inside the parcel before I accepted it), or flamed by a former GBAtemp mod.

I think this is a good thread to be "out there".
What happens if you receive an empty parcel from China?
Nothing. You're screwed.
And keep it to yourself or get blamed or flamed.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- The support ticket is still ongoing, from what I have seen zhuzhuchina are still in the process of resolving it.

2- Schizoanalysis makes this thread stating quite clearly in his OP that zhuzhuchina are "trying to screw him over" even though they are still dealing with his ticket.

3- Schizoanalysis asks GBAtemp for help, even though its blatantly not necessary at this stage.

4- Costello feels obligated to personally contact zhuzhuchina about this, even though zhuzhuchina are still actively pursuing the ticket.

5- zhuzhuchina post here bemused as to why this thread was even created.

6- zhuzhuchina get bad publicity because Schizoanalysis is obviously impatient and jumping the gun.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 19, 2011)

I have been given no indication that ZhuZhuChina is "resolving the issue".
They have told me that customs took it on numerous occaisions.
At no point did they offer to send me a replacement.
It seems to me that I have lost $42.

It is clear that Australian customs did not take it (no sticker on parcel, which they must put on by law), but it is possible that Chinese customs took it. There is, however, no proof.

I understand that GBAtemp gets a kickback everytime someone buys something from shoptemp/ZhuZhuChina, and I can see why the site may want to quiet the issue. But my experience of losing $42, I believe, should be discussed. Why should this be censored?

Blaming me seems like overkill.


----------



## damedus (May 19, 2011)

on a curious note I was under the impresion that when I make a claim to Paypal or my CC and I get instanly reimbursed its the insurance company for that service that is reimbursing me and unless they prove the seller of bad buisness the seller dosent get charged either? I have had some ebay sellers contact me after I get reimbursed that they dont care cause they still got the money for it and the make claim that I was right and the product wasnt as they posted.


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I have been given no indication that ZhuZhuChina is "resolving the issue".
> They have told me that customs took it on numerous occaisions.
> At no point did they offer to send me a replacement.
> It seems to me that I have lost $42.
> ...



this sucks, and I didn't mean to "scold" you or anything, I just think people need a reminder about verifying the content of parcels. It should be displayed more obviously on every shopping website to prevent things like that from happening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am perfectly fine with a thread personally, but perhaps you shouldn't have attacked Zhuzhuchina like that.
I'm just saying, but honestly I understand the frustration.
I would feel the same way if it happened to me and I would try to seek responsibles immediately.

(besides no gbatemp doesn't get money if you buy from zhuzhuchina)
I felt the need to defend the seller on this case because like I said I've seen the exact same thing happen before; suspicion being cast on the seller while they'd done their job correctly and the buyer hadn't (ie. hadnt verified the contents of the parcel)

its important to educate customers but perhaps some sellers don't realize this...until it happens to them.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the understanding.

I just don't understand why P1ngpong is intent on flaming me. I have accepted my loss (!), and am ready to move on, but he keeps picking at the open wound.


----------



## BlueStar (May 19, 2011)

Don't just accept it. Keep chasing up the ticket, give them a chance to sort it out, if you get nowhere open a paypal or credit card dispute. If paypal or your cc company refund you, they'll pay you back first and then they'll pursue the company, delivery service, whoever. Then its not your problem any more.

Let your payment method decide if you or the company are liable, not the people you bought off or some armchair lawyers on the internet.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 19, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Thank you for the understanding.
> 
> I just don't understand why P1ngpong is intent on flaming me. I have accepted my loss (!), and am ready to move on, but he keeps picking at the open wound.



He's flaming you because, even after 11 transactions with ZhuZhu, you IMMEDIATELY thought the worst.  Does 11 transactions not mean anything anymore?  With an online seller, that's *a lot*.  And yes, I myself have had this problem back when Stuffs4Kids was still around and I ordered an Acekard 2.1 from them.  Got a box with just the Acekard box in it.  I opened a ticket and waited.  $20.  Yeah, yours is about double that, but still.  That was my 2nd transaction with them.  This is your 11th.  Surely after 11 times you trust them at least somewhat by now...  Besides, shit happens.  Stuff like this happens daily.  Most people would immediately assume the worst, like you did, and effectively take it out on the seller.  

Why is it never the delivery person who gets your wrath?  The manufacturer?  You next door neighbor?  Whoever signed for the product?  The ONLY place I ever immediately assume the worst on is places like eBay...


----------



## BlueStar (May 19, 2011)

Seems to be quite a lot of posts in other sections where people are immediately posting about their 3DS hinge breaking, or screen scratches or whatever and moaning about Nintendo's response before they've waited two weeks to see how it ends up.  Don't see people getting butthurt about Nintendo being unfairly slandered.

Certainly give them a chance to address it, if they do the thread will have a happy ending and the seller's reputation will be intact.  You can even edit the first post saying it's been resolved.  No problem.  Whether it's the customer's fault for not checking the package, the postal service used for robbing it, the seller, the fact the situation has been mentioned gives people a bit of info about what might go wrong when you make purchases like these.  If that dissuades people from shelling out $42, the I'm afraid that's just capitalism for you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2011)

I don't see why everybody is bitching at Schizo for assuming it was the shop. With the way a lot of shops are now these days, they've set a bad name for every shop, even the legit ones. I would have done the same thing.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1- The support ticket is still ongoing, from what I have seen zhuzhuchina are still in the process of resolving it.
> 
> 2- Schizoanalysis makes this thread stating quite clearly in his OP that zhuzhuchina are "trying to screw him over" even though they are still dealing with his ticket.
> *Honestly, if you were upset and just got ripped off (I'm not saying ZhuZhu ripped him off) and out of cash, you wouldn't be all calm about everything either. Nobody would be.*
> ...


----------



## zhuzhuchina (May 19, 2011)

Schizoanalysis please anwser to ticket support when you got time so maybe we can close this problem.


for all people at least let me allow to prove we shipped it correctly.
i upload the photo he gave to us
http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/download/others/IMG_3535.jpg
http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/download/others/IMG_3534.jpg
you can see the bottom side there is trasparent tape, that is not ours and however not reason to put on the side of the evenlope, we just use trasparent tape for the address label
that is very big sign of theft/seizure

i won't post the solution i offered to Schizoanalysis,  but if he want can copy e attach here too, no problem really.  It's just we don't need to post every proposed solution of internal support ticket here on gbatemp forum.  this should be a buyer-seller problem only.


update: forgot to cancel the name on the photo , privacy is important


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 19, 2011)

From the looks of the picture the package has most definitely tampered with or at least opened. I would complain to your local delivery company.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (May 20, 2011)

yes , Schizoanalysis confirmed that there is BIG hole under the tape , to take out the cyclo i metal box you need to cut all the evenlope


----------



## Schlupi (May 20, 2011)

ZhuZhuChina, I like the fact you guys handle things professionally and are active here on the forums.

I'm sorry you got a double Real life/Interwebin' Troll on your hands at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it works out.


----------



## RoMee (May 21, 2011)

zhuzhuchina said:
			
		

> yes , Schizoanalysis confirmed that there is BIG hole under the tape , to take out the cyclo i metal box you need to cut all the evenlope




what I want to know is how do this kind of issue get resolved.
do the buyer get his money back or will a replacement be sent.

I just want to know so if this happens to me I will know what to expect


----------



## Costello (Jun 9, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> zhuzhuchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you better not know.

if the seller accepts (in a generous gesture) to resend or refund the parcel, ill intentioned customers might try and fake this to get the same treatment. They'd receive their parcel, open it slightly, put some duct tape on the envelope and pretend it was opened and emptied by customs. And then they'd get it refund/re-sent.

if it turns out that the seller did NOT refund or re-send the item, which would be legitimate in this case (imho), the seller could look bad in the eyes of some customers.

so i'm going to just close this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if this happens to other people they should deal with the support department directly (and be patient)
if the support department doesnt answer then you're more than welcome to post a thread in here.


----------

